# Nice Yote on the trap line



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

Got this female this morning!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good deal Watts---what was the set you nabbed her in?.


----------



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Good deal Watts---what was the set you nabbed her in?.


#3 Bridger, night latched, crossed staked, set by a deer gut pile in a dry creek bed.
Works good!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job Doug !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I did some trapp'in for the milo farmers down around Pawnee Rock, just west of Great Bend. The yotes there were suckers for a nice dirthole set along cut fields.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice Job. Good one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice yote!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I did some trapp'in for the milo farmers down around Pawnee Rock, just west of Great Bend. The yotes there were suckers for a nice dirthole set along cut fields.


back in the 70's and 80's in Iowa, the dirt hole was the main setup for yote, fox and racoons.


----------



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> back in the 70's and 80's in Iowa, the dirt hole was the main setup for yote, fox and racoons.


What did you use for lure?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WattsWild said:


> What did you use for lure?


I used a beaver meat based lure in the bottom of the hole, Then would very slightly drip a few drops of fox gland lure on the back of the hole at the top. I found fox gland would bring in all mentioned above. When I used coyote gland lure, the fox and raccoon would not come around, only coyotes. The brand name of the lures back then didn't matter. Used several different to change things up.


----------



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> I used a beaver meat based lure in the bottom of the hole, Then would very slightly drip a few drops of fox gland lure on the back of the hole at the top. I found fox gland would bring in all mentioned above. When I used coyote gland lure, the fox and raccoon would not come around, only coyotes. The brand name of the lures back then didn't matter. Used several different to change things up.


Nice! Sounds like it worked good and that's all that matters!


----------

